# Confo Critique - Muscle Development on 6 year old Morgan Mare



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

*Ana under saddle*

Just in case this helps...here is a picture of her under saddle from 2 days ago. My equitation is not the best in this picture; so only critique my horse :0 ) Thanks.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

We'll she has definitely filled out along the topline from March. Her muscle is still poorly defined (especially in her hind end) at this point IMO, but looks like you are making progress in the right direction. I would have her doing trot poles, cavaletti, and if you have hills trotting up the hills with you in two point position, which are all great for encouraging the horse to use its abdominal muscles and hind end which improve the topline.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Tryst said:


> We'll she has definitely filled out along the topline from March. Her muscle is still poorly defined (especially in her hind end) at this point IMO, but looks like you are making progress in the right direction. I would have her doing trot poles, cavaletti, and if you have hills trotting up the hills with you in two point position, which are all great for encouraging the horse to use its abdominal muscles and hind end which improve the topline.


Thank you. That's pretty much what I'm doing. I found a small hill yesterday that we can use for trot work. I'll just have to go over it several times to make some progress. Hopefully she won't get "hill sour"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a cute mare! 

Backing up a hill is a great exersizes.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> What a cute mare!
> 
> Backing up a hill is a great exersizes.


Great idea. I'm probably going to try this in hand first. I don't think she could make it up the hill backwards with me in the saddle until she gets more fit.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, we trotted, and trotted, and trotted all over the place yesterday. She went over the hill fine the first time and we came to it the second time, she tried to go around it! Smart girl, of course I made her go over it but she didn't see the point


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Anybody else with a confo critique?


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is a picture of her trotting if that helps.


----------



## Hoof Printed Heart (Jun 28, 2014)

Judging from the trot photo, she has that nice floaty trot we're all looking for in our Morgans! I agree that the muscling isn't all there, but I think she's got a really nice "modern Morgan" build with the higher neck set and longer legs. She's definitely a pretty one, and I think putting some muscle on her will make her fit the Morgan type even a little better


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't have much to say about the mare because we only have 1 older picture to compare the current ones to. But that is a BEAUTIFUL facility. So jealous


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

*Updated photos*

Here are some updated photos from last weekend. It seems like she's getting taller; is that possible? Could she have grown? Or maybe I've shrunk 

We are doing more serious hill work now so she should be looking like a world-class athlete by the end of the year. At least that's my goal.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice Morgan mare. Like that her hocks and knees are close to the ground and that she has an adequate shoulder tying into a neck that is set just a little high (not enough to matter). She has a fairly open point of shoulder which will allow her better use of her front over a fence. She is a bit light boned in front and slightly tied in at the knee. Her croup is average looking. He hind quarter is gaining muscle.. but she is not genetically pre-disposed to have a large hind quarter (like a Quarter Horse). she tends to stand a bit base narrow in front. 

Nice little horse. Nice place you have her.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Elana said:


> Nice Morgan mare. Like that her hocks and knees are close to the ground and that she has an adequate shoulder tying into a neck that is set just a little high (not enough to matter). She has a fairly open point of shoulder which will allow her better use of her front over a fence. She is a bit light boned in front and slightly tied in at the knee. Her croup is average looking. He hind quarter is gaining muscle.. but she is not genetically pre-disposed to have a large hind quarter (like a Quarter Horse). she tends to stand a bit base narrow in front.
> 
> Nice little horse. Nice place you have her.


Thank you


----------

